# wire questions?



## dudrija (Mar 29, 2014)

What is everbody using here? Solid vs. Stranded? Or both? Need a little help with this topic please. Gauges as well.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Depends. Stranded tends to be more flexible than solid, but in the guages you'll most likely be using for low-voltage DC wiring- 18 to 24- that's a pretty much moot point. Solid is easier to manage for soldering to rails and tiny pushbuttons, etc. With some things you will have to deal with both. Some lighting and other accessories only come with stranded; others, only solid. I've used everything from magnet wire to telephone wire, thermostat wire, and 14/3 house wire on different parts of my layouts; it all depends on the voltage and current the particular circuit needs. Track power feeds will want to be on the heavier (lower number) guage side; individual LED's like signal lights can comfortably run all day on magnet wire.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm in N-scale. I used stranded 14-gauge for my bus line on a 4x8 layout. From there I have solid telephone wire (like is used to hook up a phone in a house) for my feeders, put them in about every 3 feet of track.

Good luck with your layout!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One consideration regarding the choices.

Stranded wire is less likely to break off. Solid
wire can be nicked when you strip the insulation.
That break in the surface leaves it more 
susceptible to breaking off if moved.

Don


----------



## dudrija (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok so stranded for bus and solid for feeders. What are some of the places some of you have purchased wire from?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I got my larger guage wire at Home Depot and Lowes. The smaller stuff came from Radio Shack.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

dudrija said:


> Ok so stranded for bus and solid for feeders. What are some of the places some of you have purchased wire from?


Yep, that would be right. Where will depend on how much. I buy for our club so it's a minimum of 100' for power drops, and normally spools of 1000' for most other wires. I doubt you will need those quantities. I didn't so I bought my personal stock out on eBay.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

I prefer to use multi stranded, it is more flexible and single core seems to be more susceptible to breaking off
I buy all my wire from the electronics shop, I usually just get the thin figure 8 cable because it's cheap, and it works for my track feeds and even the lighting given I don't need to pull too much current through it, though if you go dcc you want something thicker
That's just the way I do it anyway


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

I use stranded wiring throughout. Gauge depends on the run. Here's a chart to go by but I usually step up to the next larger size:

http://www.madcosm.com/wiregauge.htm

So where it recommends 18g, I usually use 16g. I'd rather have some fudge factor built in rather than creating a toaster under my benchwork.

I've used solid core wiring, old telephone cable, before on N scale, it works but don't expect to bend it too often or it'll snap and leave you wondering why a section of track is now dead.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

It's funny how we all feel different about our wire choices. I prefer solid wire and I'm very careful not to knick it while stripping it. If I think that I did then I cut it off and try again. The wire doesn't get flexed once it's installed so I don't see the need for multi strand wire.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

dudrija said:


> What are some of the places some of you have purchased wire from?


Junk sales tables @ the home centers will get you a decent discount. 

Yard and estate sales have been good to me, as have various auction sites both local and national.

****

Like this auction as an example. This will sell much cheaper than it should.


----------

